# bleeding after sex



## deb.h (Aug 7, 2006)

hi

I'm on the 8th day of my cycle (bled for first 3 days, brown stuff for next 3 days).  We had sex this morning and I bled quite a lot afterwards.  Feel quite anxious as this happened last month as well.  When I told my consultant last time she was very unconcerned (a bit like this about most things) and said my womb lining was fine and not to worry.  

Any ideas what it can be.  I am sort of hoping its sort of left over blood from period as still had quite a bit of brown stuff till yesterday.  Anyone else had this problem.


debs


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi

That happens to me quite often when I have sex after I think my AF has finished.  I've always took it that because of the movement below thats its just disturbed the little bit of blood/brown stuff left.

Toni


----------



## deb.h (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Toni

Thats put my mind at ease.  I find that every slight thing I'm automatically assuming its somethings quite negative and more serious.  I even started looking at cervical cancer!!  Anyway thanks again it soungs like its probably nothing. 

Good luck

debs


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi ya,
Like Toni said, I wouldnt worry if it is old blood. If it is fresh blood or nowhere near you AF time, then you should get it checked out. Also, make sure you are up to date with your smears.
Fingers crossed it doesn't happen again.
Alix
xxx


----------

